
Perfect versus Better - edragonu
http://www.dragosroua.com/perfect-versus-better/
======
tjstankus
The spirit and message of this post remind me of one of the best books I've
read: The Practicing Mind. ([http://www.amazon.com/Practicing-Mind-Bringing-
Discipline-Fo...](http://www.amazon.com/Practicing-Mind-Bringing-Discipline-
Focus/dp/0977657205/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top))

I fight myself over striving for perfection constantly. When I get closer to
the "practicing" mindset I'm happier and more productive. It takes discipline
and constant reminding, but it's worth the struggle.

------
cesare
Nice post.

I'm always fighting with my strive for perfection myself.

And, sometimes, I'm so tired of struggling with this part of my personality
that I end up doing even worse than how I would've done if I would have taken
that particular task more lightly.

